# New member intro



## Working Man (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello all, new guy here. I'm in my early 40s, married for 14 years with one child, a 9 year old boy. He's a smart and sweet kid, but is autistic and has ADHD and sensory processing disorders, so he can be a handful sometimes.

I'm hoping to find some advice and support here, as there is no one I can talk to locally and can't afford counselling, so I'm crowd-sourcing my therapy. 

Thanks.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Post your story in the "Focused Topics - Parenting and Family Forum". You will find some help there.


----------

